# FIOS Lineup Change Incorrect Guide Data



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry if this has been reported before, but is anyone having an issue with the new channel mapping FIOS is doing?

I had to run guided setup for my zipcode again, but instead of the one choice I had before "Verizon FIOS Freehold", added to that is "Verizon FIOS Freehold NY Plus" and "Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge", so I picked the one closest to me "Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge". I now have the following problems:

1)The new channels seem to be there except some of the premium channels, are not mapped correctly, showtime and encore.
2) there is no or (to be determined) incorrect guide information for every remapped channel, although the channel names are correct in the popup when you tune to a channel.
3) The old channels that are no longer valid are not deleted from the channel list.

4) The "ToDo" and "season pass" does not update the channel to record if its mapping has changed. The heavily criticized verizon DVR does this automatically.


The Tivo support was useless. They said I had to report each channel issue even if others in my zip code already reported it, otherwise it would not be fixed.

Anybody know when this will be fixed or has gone through it before and knows what it takes to get the guide repaired?


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

The best option would be to wait a few days for Tribune (tivo's guide source) to get caught up with the fios realignment. In the mean time, if you want to record something (like what your season passes would normally catch), you can do manual recordings. It's a big pain, but it will get worked out soon. There have been a ton of people to report the guide issues in New Jersey already, and tivo has said it would take a few days to update (I'd expect it within 2 days).

This has been an issue with every market to get the fios realignment so far


----------



## whistler13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I had the same issue.

Verizon, bless their hearts, completely reshuffled their channel numbers and groupings but also added a TON of new content and HD channels. So the consequence is that TiVo is still pointing to channels that are no longer at those numbers.

Verizon told me that TiVo knows about the issue and is supposedly remapping their directory by noon on Friday 7/31. I'm skeptical, but we'll see.

I saw the new Freehold Premium choice last night, downloaded it, but still had the old directory. 

It's going to be a royal pain to reprogram all my season passes, but it's a small price to pay for all the new HD channels. Hat tip to Verizon.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

whistler13 said:


> It's going to be a royal pain to reprogram all my season passes, but it's a small price to pay for all the new HD channels. Hat tip to Verizon.


My season passes were remapped automagically about 3 days after the realignment hit (and 12 hours after my tivo first got the new channel list).

Edit: I did have to move some of my season passes to the newly installed HD channels... but that's a cosmetic upgrade


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I have run Guided Setup twice and seem to have most of the channels fixed. No all. But it is definitely getting better.

My impression is this is Verizon's fault for not letting others know the new channel line up soon enough. Not to mention that how often does a cable company completely redo their channel lineups? I'd expect that from a cable company that was 30 years old, not one that was 5 years old. Verizon has good quality and channel options. They just suck at planning.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

If you go to the Tivo website and the TV listings, you can put in your zipcode and see what it has as the lineup for each choice. That way you don't have to waste your time doing a guided setup before they get it fixed. And post here if anyone sees it fixed for Basking Ridge or Freehold.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

jehma said:


> If you go to the Tivo website and the TV listings, you can put in your zipcode and see what it has as the lineup for each choice. That way you don't have to waste your time doing a guided setup before they get it fixed. And post here if anyone sees it fixed for Basking Ridge or Freehold.


Good idea. Here's a link
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks I checked that site and it is still not updated 

I think the new channels showing up on the pop up guide may be a function of the cable cards more than the guide. I think it makes sense since the old channels still have the programming in the guide and the news ones do not. I hope they fix this soon!

To the person who blames verizon. This change has been known around here for a few months. Plenty of time for Tivo to get their act together. I even called tivo support a month ago and was told it would be a smooth transition. Now it seems more likely Tivo is clueless.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

Tivo can't make changes from internet rumors. There are official channels for the changes to occur.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

sneagle said:


> Tivo can't make changes from internet rumors. There are official channels for the changes to occur.


It wasn't a rumor. I received the new channel list 5 weeks ago in the mail. IMO plenty of time for tivo to sync up the guide change with the channel realignment.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sneagle said:


> Tivo can't make changes from internet rumors.






> _There are official channels for the changes to occur._


Sounds good, except the official channels suck.


----------



## Chris3G (Sep 10, 2006)

i temporarily changed my zip code to 11020 and selected Fios Northern NJ (Digital Rebuild) until they get things correct. Most if not all of the channels are the same.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Chris3G said:


> i temporarily changed my zip code to 11020 and selected Fios Northern NJ (Digital Rebuild) until they get things correct. Most if not all of the channels are the same.


Is the guide data up to date?


----------



## Chris3G (Sep 10, 2006)

ciucca said:


> Is the guide data up to date?


yes it is.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Chris3G said:


> i temporarily changed my zip code to 11020 and selected Fios Northern NJ (Digital Rebuild) until they get things correct. Most if not all of the channels are the same.


Thank you for the tip !!!! :up: 

Im in Ridgewood NJ, 07540 and have had no TV Guide info since 7/31 and have repeated guided setup 4 times (using the Baskin Ridge and 2 Freehold), plenty reboots as well, *unsuccessfully*

Tivo had plenty time to address this as I received my lineup change notification in June. :down:


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Chris3G said:


> i temporarily changed my zip code to 11020 and selected Fios Northern NJ (Digital Rebuild) until they get things correct. Most if not all of the channels are the same.


The same as what? What is your actual location?
I'm wondering if this will help my situation here on LI, NY. At least for now.

EDIT: what the heck... I'm trying it now..
Maybe we are all supposed to have the same lineup in the northeast?


----------



## snovakidis (Aug 3, 2003)

Its Saturday morning now and the TiVo guide is still a mess. Has anyone who had these issues in this area had them fixed? Also, which location should I choose? I think Basking Ridge is closer than Freehold. Not sure. Also, the booklet of new channels I received a few weeks ago doesnt even appear to be right. When I go on to Verizon's website and put in my zip code the channel list is different than the booklet I got.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> The same as what? What is your actual location?
> I'm wondering if this will help my situation here on LI, NY. At least for now.
> 
> EDIT: what the heck... I'm trying it now..
> Maybe we are all supposed to have the same lineup in the northeast?


Didn't help. Same problems that I have with the LI guide. Duplicate channels of 746, 842, 901 and 921, along with mixed up/missing guide data on a number of channels.

I understand that things don't always go according to plan, but it kind of baffles me how they can actually put up a channel lineup that contains multiple entries of the same channel number.

Oh well..


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Chris3G said:


> *i temporarily changed my zip code to 11020 and selected Fios Northern NJ *(Digital Rebuild) until they get things correct. Most if not all of the channels are the same.


*It worked like a charm !!!!! :up:*

All in all, from "guided setup" to reboot, 35 min.

TV Guide and all related programming info showed up immediately 

Thank you 

........now if I could only find a way for Tivo to permanently remove / delete channels I'd be in HD 
heaven 
(unchecking them in Channel setup doesn't force the Tivo channel change to skip those unchecked channels )


----------



## zotts (Nov 18, 2003)

I just tried to run and was told the service is temporarlly unavailable. I am really pissed by Tivo, and was told on the phone "Tough", it's not our fault it is tribune and it will take 5-7 business days to fix. I think this is bs and I wish there was a recourse, which of course there isn't. 
I'd go with the Verizon DVR but I just bought a WD My Dvr and I"d hate to waste that investment.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

zotts said:


> I just tried to run and was told the service is temporarlly unavailable. I am really pissed by Tivo, and was told on the phone "Tough", it's not our fault it is tribune and it will take 5-7 business days to fix. I think this is bs and I wish there was a recourse, which of course there isn't.
> I'd go with the Verizon DVR but I just bought a WD My Dvr and I"d hate to waste that investment.


I seriously doubt they said that.

Get a grip. There are workarounds for this - one is described a few posts above. I'm not thrilled either but until they get their act together I'm perfectly functional with the workaround. Either try one or continue to sit there pissed off.

Your choice.


----------



## JARNJ3 (Sep 24, 2004)

zotts said:


> I just tried to run and was told the service is temporarlly unavailable. I am really pissed by Tivo, and was told on the phone "Tough", it's not our fault it is tribune and it will take 5-7 business days to fix. I think this is bs and I wish there was a recourse, which of course there isn't.
> I'd go with the Verizon DVR but I just bought a WD My Dvr and I"d hate to waste that investment.


The Verizon DVR stinks. It deletes shows without telling - and it also doesn't allow keywords as TiVo does - I'd take TiVo any day with the glitches over the Verizon version.

I'm still waiting for the change to happen in NJ - but I may try the "zip code to 11020" solution later on this evening......


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried the above solution and no luck. Still have the wrong channels (HBO HD is the giveway). Not sure about guide data, as it's going through the paces. Calling TiVo again on Monday. 3rd time in three weeks. Freeze ups, incorrect guide data. Not pleased.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

GmanTiVo said:


> *It worked like a charm !!!!! :up:*
> 
> ........now if I could only find a way for Tivo to permanently remove / delete channels I'd be in HD
> heaven
> (unchecking them in Channel setup doesn't force the Tivo channel change to skip those unchecked channels )


It will if you change the option (in Guide) from All Channels to Channels I Receive.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

rocko said:


> I seriously doubt they said that.
> 
> Get a grip. There are workarounds for this - one is described a few posts above. I'm not thrilled either but until they get their act together I'm perfectly functional with the workaround. Either try one or continue to sit there pissed off.
> 
> Your choice.


The "workaround" is not working for everyone.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

This morning, finally got fed up and reran Guided Setup on my 3 TiVo's (2xHD, 1xS3), using "11020" Zip Code and choosing "FIOS Northern NJ/NY" as suggested on this forum.

Now have all guide data, with a few wrong channels, but light years better than the empty guide facing me the past 5 days. Should tide me over until TiVo recovers from what must be an incredibly embarrassing fiasco.

I, for one, will be contacting TiVo for a credit/refund for the close-to-a-week absence of the guide information for which I'm paying them. Without guide data, my 3 state-of-the-art HD-capable TiVo's are relegated to 1980's VCR functionality.

An error of this magnitude is inexcusable, particularly when the channel changes were communicated by Verizon to NJ users 3-4 weeks ago. *Further, FIOS has done this same type realignment in other markets earlier, so it should have given Tribune and TiVo a crystal clear "heads-up" to check out their other service areas for when these changes were planned.*

Both Tribune and TiVo look like incompetent fools when they drop the ball this badly. Somebody's head should roll on this one.

Very, very disappointing. :down:


----------



## johncoyne (Jul 15, 2003)

I did the update and all the new FIOS channels are now where they need to be on my TIVO guide except #511 and 513 are showing no information. The picture is there, but I can't pre-program either station.(like today's Mets' game) Anyone have any ideas? Weird to say the least.
John, NY


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

xfm said:


> An error of this magnitude is inexcusable, particularly when the channel changes were communicated by Verizon to NJ users 3-4 weeks ago. *Further, FIOS has done this same type realignment in other markets earlier, so it should have given Tribune and TiVo a crystal clear "heads-up" to check out their other service areas for when these changes were planned.*
> 
> Both Tribune and TiVo look like incompetent fools when they drop the ball this badly. Somebody's head should roll on this one.
> 
> Very, very disappointing. :down:


Golly, shouldn't you at least be thankful that you 1. have the channels, unlike others. and 2.it's only been "nearly a week". 
As stated by others they are working on a fix which started just a week ago. It takes 5-7, and since thats an estimation anyway, I would give another 4 just to be sure? Patience is key to not having a heart attack over something so trivial. 
Don't forget that Verizon is also at fault. It sounds as if they didn't even report the changes, because they were thinking about their own customer DVR base. I wouldn't even be suprised if this was a tactic to get so very frustrated consumers to transfer to their DVR's. 
Good luck with the credit...with how you are responding to this issue, I highly doubt anyone is going to work with you in getting that.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

vazquezj324 said:


> Golly, shouldn't you at least be thankful that you 1. have the channels, unlike others. and 2.it's only been "nearly a week".
> As stated by others they are working on a fix which started just a week ago. It takes 5-7, and since thats an estimation anyway, I would give another 4 just to be sure? Patience is key to not having a heart attack over something so trivial.
> Don't forget that Verizon is also at fault. It sounds as if they didn't even report the changes, because they were thinking about their own customer DVR base. I wouldn't even be suprised if this was a tactic to get so very frustrated consumers to transfer to their DVR's.
> Good luck with the credit...with how you are responding to this issue, I highly doubt anyone is going to work with you in getting that.


Hi vaz,

I guess when you live in the Rockies with a view like your avatar, it makes it a whole lot easier to be mellow.

Having lived in the NYC metro area all my life, I guess I have a much lower tolerance for poor performance. TiVo has a contract with their subscribers that they have an obligation to live up to. This is their job, the responsibility that they have voluntarily accepted by charging my credit card. I am actually, by local standards, an immensely reasonable person. I understand that nobody's perfect, and if this were a totally unprecedented blind side event, I might be more understanding, but similar FIOS realignments were in place elsewhere in the country well before the NYC changes. How they could then allow themselves to get caught as flat-footed as they did is absolutely, positively inexcusable. Let me put it this way: It's like the Broncos' defense getting burned on a play and then getting burned again the same way the next time the play was run.

I don't know what you do for a living in the Rockies (I bet you enjoy it), but, based on 40 years of dealing with clients all across the country, I suspect it's likely lower intensity than most East Coast jobs. I say this just to add perspective. I can tell you that, in Manhattan, if I screwed up like that, I would have been on the unemployment line by Friday.

As for the hard line attitude, it gets a lot more results than you might expect. My position is that I fulfilled my side of the contract by paying my money, it's TiVo's responsibility to ensure that they deliver what I paid for. Nothing personal, just business.

Enjoy the view! I've been there. It's awesome.


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

XFM-
I have actually been to NYC, BIG buildings. I do agree that the intensity in which you all _live _is a little too much for my laid back attitude. However, the excitment and cultural development that the city thrives on is truly unique.

I do not see the corelation between performance expectation and economic situation. I have high expectations when it comes to the service industry, especially customer service since it pertains to my job. Maybe it is more of a corelation between values and expectations. You value the service and product far more than I do.

I understand having to be purposeful and hard edge when, as a consumer, you get burned by a service and seemingly brushed off to the side. It was not my intent to justify what is going on, but to relieve some of the focus off of TiVo. Indeed, they should have been prepared for this becuase of all the other changes made nationally...but at the same time how could it be helped if the course of action was faulty?

It just seems you are blaming the whole conspiracy on the little guy. For example, if the Giants lost a game by a one point, but because the kicker clipped the field goal at the last minute he was the one blamed. But before the snap, a linebacker made a false start and accused the other team of menacing and ended up in a brawl (which costing them 20 yards, the kicker missed).
TiVo is not at the root of this issue, they are at the end of it. They are without the means to provide the service. And blamming them and expecting reinbursement for the other parties mistakes is an injustice.

However, I do commend your perserverance with the matter. My favorite thing about NYC was 11pm and it still seeming like daylight in Time Square. Being in a smaller city, it's snice being able to find something to do 24/7. Especially Broadway.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I hope they get it right by the time the transition hits here. So far (having just written them about CNBC+ HD and USA HD -- all we're getting for now), their lineup change service seems actually to have declined since I last used it -- whereas it used to take many days for any change to take effect, at least I got a prompt (if often useless) reply from a human. Now, I'm told that I'm supposed to wait 3-5 business days just for _that_. Well, maybe it will be a useful reply the first time... I can dream.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Around here when gasoline hit $4.00, several stations ran out of number 4. My guess is that the Tribune Media System system did not have the capacity to accept that massive a change from Verizon. Further, I think each market, starting with Portland, OR, is being built by hand. If it was as simple as Verizon sending the new channel lineups to Tribune the fix would have been almost instantaneous. If it was an upgrade to the Tribune system new cutovers would not have the problem or the missing guide interval would be shortening.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Since each TiVo has its provider stored, it would be nice if TiVo would check that on the scheduled updates. That way they could direct a message to all Verizon FIOS users about the problem without bothering everyone else. A complete, authoritative message from Headquarters would have saved a lot of people a lot on angst. This would permit periodic updates as well.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

We are next for the upgrade here in Pittsburgh, this wednesday 8/6. Based on all of the problems posted here, I sent TIVO a "heads up" email to the channel lineup area. I also sent a link to the PDF channel lineup from the verizon site. Now they can't complain that they didnt know about the change. Have to see if this helps.
Maybe I can get some money from TIVO for me doing their job.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

bigguy126 said:


> We are next for the upgrade here in Pittsburgh, this wednesday 8/6. Based on all of the problems posted here, I sent TIVO a "heads up" email to the channel lineup area. I also sent a link to the PDF channel lineup from the verizon site. Now they can't complain that they didnt know about the change. Have to see if this helps.
> Maybe I can get some money from TIVO for me doing their job.


Please keep this forum advised of your progress or lack thereof.

I'm in Northern NJ and was part of the 7/31 change. I didn't realize something was systemically wrong until Friday, 8/1. When I called TiVo the CS rep told me that the problem was that Verizon hadn't informed Tribune Media (who publishes the guide for many customers, not just TiVo.) Since this problem began in Portland, OR on 7/21 based on posts on this forum, and possibly earlier (there was a channel change on 6/30), I don't think there is anyone involved who is not aware of the problem.


----------



## ZXTT95 (Oct 31, 2007)

bigguy126 said:


> We are next for the upgrade here in Pittsburgh, this wednesday 8/6. Based on all of the problems posted here, I sent TIVO a "heads up" email to the channel lineup area. I also sent a link to the PDF channel lineup from the verizon site. Now they can't complain that they didnt know about the change. Have to see if this helps.
> Maybe I can get some money from TIVO for me doing their job.


I really don't see what TiVo can do beside tell Tribune. TiVo can't just make up accurate guide data if their provider doesn't have it. They're not in that business. Furthermore, it seems that almost every time there is a an event that stresses computer-based systems beyond where they've been before, you see problems - Xbox Live around Christmas, the Firefox download site when they wanted to set the record, anyone offering a free download on their anniversary, my work build system five minutes before the build is due...

In this case, I suspect way too many changes are rolling into Tribune and there isn't the capacity to handle it. If the system wasn't designed to handle this number of changes in this time period, it may simply not be possible to push a button and have everything work right immediately. For example, it may not be possible to put the changes in more than a day in advance. Who knows?

Anyway, I'm in Portland. It took a few days for the new channels to start rolling in, and then the changes have rolled in over a number of days. I think I saw a new message either today or yesterday. We've had guide data that doesn't match the shows on at the time. Some season passes have followed their channels, while others have been left recording nothing because they're now pointing to the wrong channels and have to be created again. And the doozy perhaps, channel 506 (CBS-HD) messes up the guide and channel selection screens. It appears twice in the guide and we can't move beyond it in either direction. We can't see it on the channel selection screen, in the setup menus. Maybe a guided setup is in order.

Now, lest this seem like a TiVo-only problem, multiple people have reported on a Portland-FIOS forum that the Verizon DVR has failed to record shows after the switch, from the time of the switch and apparently still on-going.

The bottom line here is that this kind of technology is fragile. These systems aren't nuclear power or military grade and they often don't work ideally when stressed. We'll all survive a little missed TV, and if something is important enough you can do what I did right after the change and set up a few manual recordings.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Anybody know if the guide data is fixed in the NNJ area? I am using the work around but I would like to go back to my real zip code.

After reading this whole thread, I don't see how any one can blame Verizon for this issue. If the problem is with Tribune as a few people said. It was the responsibility of Tivo to be on top of it since they knew this change was coming for at least a month. There are too many Tivo appeasers on this board. This is another example of the state of this company. Once a leading edge company, but they are falling behind rapidly.

BTW - I have a Verizon DVR with the latest software update it perfoms the same and in some cases better than the Tivo. The reason I have a Tivo is that my wife likes the search function and 2 live buffers that the Tivo has that the Verizon DVR doesn't. I also thinks this comes from the fact that the first DVR we had was a Direct TV Tivo, and she is used to the interface.


----------



## whistler13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in NNJ. I've tried the workaround and it doesn't work for me. Having tried several zip codes listed here and a few others, I still get the choices of Freehold, Freehold Plus, Northern NY/NJ, Basking Ridge, etc. Nothing with a Digital Rebuild attached to it.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

whistler13 said:


> I'm in NNJ. I've tried the workaround and it doesn't work for me. Having tried several zip codes listed here and a few others, I still get the choices of Freehold, Freehold Plus, Northern NY/NJ, Basking Ridge, etc. Nothing with a Digital Rebuild attached to it.


when you try the workaround on this thread do you keep selecting "i'm not sure.." when it ask if you receive a station? Then it will give you a few choices and you select the "...digital rebuild" Most channels are correct except a few. I can live with it. I also used the 10923 area code.


----------



## ELTEE (Aug 4, 2008)

jhimmel said:


> The same as what? What is your actual location?
> I'm wondering if this will help my situation here on LI, NY. At least for now.
> 
> EDIT: what the heck... I'm trying it now..
> Maybe we are all supposed to have the same lineup in the northeast?


I live in Bergen County (Hackensack) and used zip code 10923 and the channels matched up exactly. Using 11020 does allign the channels with Tivo. You may receive the channels but TiVo is not recognizing the same such as FitTv is swapped with TruTv.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

ELTEE said:


> I live in Bergen County (Hackensack) and used zip code 10923 and the channels matched up exactly. Using 11020 does allign the channels with Tivo. You may receive the channels but TiVo is not recognizing the same such as FitTv is swapped with TruTv.


Did it give the show descriptions as well. I was able to get the channel numbers and names to match but the guide to not have any show by show data. I'll try 11020.


----------



## ELTEE (Aug 4, 2008)

kas25 said:


> Did it give the show descriptions as well. I was able to get the channel numbers and names to match but the guide to not have any show by show data. I'll try 11020.


Zip code 10923 works all together, channel line up, program info, etc. Just like it's supposed to work. You don't have to clear or reassign your to-do list. The to-do list will show the old programmed channel but when it's ready to record it will automatically go to the proper channel. I tested this yesterday and all is good. Only downfall if you don't have unlimited calling you will get a long distance charge for the dial out. Some people have unlimited calling or broadband connection so it won't be a problem.


----------



## ELTEE (Aug 4, 2008)

ciucca said:


> Anybody know if the guide data is fixed in the NNJ area? I am using the work around but I would like to go back to my real zip code.
> 
> After reading this whole thread, I don't see how any one can blame Verizon for this issue. If the problem is with Tribune as a few people said. It was the responsibility of Tivo to be on top of it since they knew this change was coming for at least a month. There are too many Tivo appeasers on this board. This is another example of the state of this company. Once a leading edge company, but they are falling behind rapidly.
> 
> BTW - I have a Verizon DVR with the latest software update it perfoms the same and in some cases better than the Tivo. The reason I have a Tivo is that my wife likes the search function and 2 live buffers that the Tivo has that the Verizon DVR doesn't. I also thinks this comes from the fact that the first DVR we had was a Direct TV Tivo, and she is used to the interface.


Try 10923, I live in Bergen County and it works.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

xfm said:


> This morning, finally got fed up and reran Guided Setup on my 3 TiVo's (2xHD, 1xS3), using "11020" Zip Code and choosing "FIOS Northern NJ/NY" as suggested on this forum.
> 
> Now have all guide data, with a few wrong channels, but light years better than the empty guide facing me the past 5 days. Should tide me over until TiVo recovers from what must be an incredibly embarrassing fiasco.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I paid Tivo for a service and Tivo has a responsibility to uphold the agreement. I don't care who Tivo subcontracts to--they are the ones in a contract with me. I don't care if their people went on vacation, if they had a party and couldn't get their work done, or if Tribune didn't update its data.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

10923 worked for me. A note - you have to be sure to pick the right channel listing. You have 4 to choose from. Two basic, two enhanced. the second enhanced is the rebuild one.

If you choose basic, the channels will line up, but you won't have guide data.


----------



## NuthinBetter (Dec 28, 2000)

10923 worked for me too.

I've been frustrated here in NNJ for as long as anyone, and my kids have run out of Disney Channel shows (and that was "replaced" by BET J...which is a fine channel, but not always suitable for kids under 8!!!).

One thing I wonder is whether those of us using the "Rebuild" option will end-up having to re-run Guided Setup again, because they'll remove that "guide" when they finally fix the original one? Plus, I guess I'll have to get back to my own zip-code eventually.

Would be nice if we got notified when things were finally sorted-out for the Basking Ridge/Freehold/etc guides and we knew when it was clear to switch back!!!

-AJ


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

NuthinBetter said:


> 10923 worked for me too.


All of you people who say it worked - you aren't getting duplicate 901's and 921's? I just tried this area code, and picked the second enhanced rebuild, and it has all of the same problems I had before.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Central New Jersey on http://www22.verizon.com/Content/FiOSTV/Channel+Lineup/Channel+Lineup.htm?zipCode=07748

shows an 'effective date' of 8/26. Yet our channels have already changed (Central NJ - Freehold). I suspect that is part of the problem between Verizon and Tribune.


----------



## JARNJ3 (Sep 24, 2004)

Funny - I just tried 10923 - and it does not work for me - still has the old Verizon channels.

I'm putting back my usual zip code now.......

Might as well have the right zip code in there if it decides to auto-update one of these days.......


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I'm shocked this hasn't been fixed yet, and I would suggest folks get a refund from Tivo for however long the guide data is incorrect.

Without accurate guide data, the Tivo's are pretty much useless (as far as the subscription part of the service goes).

I love Tivo, but they are royally screwing this up, and the only way this will bubble up as a priority is if they have to start paying for it. It doesn't matter if it's Tribune or whatever, we pay Tivo for a service, and they aren't providing it - I don't care who they subbed it out to.

*It's completely reasonable that you get a credit for the weeks your Tivo service isn't working. The more Tivo's you have, the greater the credit.*

I can only hope this is fixed by the time the FiOS update hits me here in DC/MD. I have 6 Tivo's, and will be really upset if it's not done by then.


----------



## JARNJ3 (Sep 24, 2004)

JARNJ3 said:


> Funny - I just tried 10923 - and it does not work for me - still has the old Verizon channels.
> 
> I'm putting back my usual zip code now.......
> 
> Might as well have the right zip code in there if it decides to auto-update one of these days.......


I am regretting playing with this - my TiVo has been stuck on "preparing" after it found the old channel guide for more than a half hour.

I test software for a living - and I am a very impatient end user.

I think its stuck in a loop and I might unplug it.........


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

johncoyne said:


> I did the update and all the new FIOS channels are now where they need to be on my TIVO guide except #511 and 513 are showing no information. The picture is there, but I can't pre-program either station.(like today's Mets' game) Anyone have any ideas? Weird to say the least.
> John, NY


I too am still missing TV Guide info for those two channels (511 & 513) using the 11020 zip code but plan to keep this going for the foreseable future since my zip 07450 (Ridgewood NJ) still brings up the crippled lineups.

I get 2 different SNYHD channels now, don't the Mets broadcast games there?


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

JARNJ3 said:


> I am regretting playing with this - my TiVo has been stuck on "preparing" after it found the old channel guide for more than a half hour.
> 
> I test software for a living - and I am a very impatient end user.
> *
> I think its stuck in a loop and I might unplug it.........*




You are patient! I usually reboot / unplug anything stuck for more than 3 min.


----------



## robostock (Feb 8, 2008)

In MA we're due to get our lineup change on 8/20.

I WAS looking forward to the additional channels, but seeing all the problems associated with it has got me bummed out. 

Would it help if someone contacted Tribune Media ahead of time or if you live in NJ, contacting them with the new alignment?

I would imagine that Verizon should have done this already, but we know how that goes when we expect companies to do the logical thing.


----------



## daves2 (Nov 21, 2005)

so what's the deal? why can't anyone say what exactly is wrong or when it will be fixed (more importantly) - I had so much trouble setting up my cablecards (I think I know every verizon tech in my area) that I'm afraid to do anything but let it auto update - it's amazing to me that no one with any knowledge can get on here and say when the guide will be correct. just amazing. (northern NJ)


----------



## mjkasper (Apr 12, 2003)

ZXTT95 said:


> And the doozy perhaps, channel 506 (CBS-HD) messes up the guide and channel selection screens. It appears twice in the guide and we can't move beyond it in either direction. We can't see it on the channel selection screen, in the setup menus. Maybe a guided setup is in order.
> 
> Now, lest this seem like a TiVo-only problem, multiple people have reported on a Portland-FIOS forum that the Verizon DVR has failed to record shows after the switch, from the time of the switch and apparently still on-going.


Have you come across a method to fix the 'channel 506' problem? I too live in Portland with FIOS and I am experiencing the exact same issue on my Series 3's.

Mike


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Its now 8/5 and the guide is still not fixed in NJ! What a joke! It shows how much Tivo values us as customers. I don't know about others but I've purchased my last Tivo product. When I retire my TIVOHD or it breaks I am done! I have a Tivo and Verizon DVR and the Verizon DVR is not as bad as people say, in fact I am happy with it!


----------



## fishtank22 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a different thread going here.

I live in Northern Bergen County, NJ but for now I used 10010 and chose "Fios for Northern NJ" (which was my only fios option) and it worked great for now.. I'll switch back once everything is FINALLY fixed.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem strange that those of us in Northern NJ using Fios are technically in the Freehold market (which is geographically Central - favoring Southern - NJ), and the guide data labeled Northern NJ isn't technically ours??


----------



## whistler13 (Sep 24, 2007)

For those of you (like me) in Northern NJ who still don't have a fix, and the zip code change wasn't working right, I'll let you know how I finally got it to work for now. It's a clearer way to try and get it to work. (from memory)

Rerun guided setup and change the Zip to 11002 or any other of the various ZIP's that have been suggested here.

Let it download the info.

When you proceed through the channel test, keep selecting "I'm not sure, try another channel"

After a few tries it will ask you a few new questions- Things like "are you sure about the zip" "Are you sure the name of your provider hasn't changed"

Go through these questions and then it will finally present to you entire channel lineups listed for you to select from. 

Find a channel lineup that says DIGITAL REBUILD on the end of it. I think it's like Verizon NY/NJ Digital Rebuild or Freehold Plus Digital Rebuild

Select that lineup and let it download the full info.

That should hold you over until everything is fixed.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

whistler13 said:


> For those of you (like me) in Northern NJ who still don't have a fix, and the zip code change wasn't working right, I'll let you know how I finally got it to work for now. It's a clearer way to try and get it to work. (from memory)
> 
> Rerun guided setup and change the Zip to 11002 or any other of the various ZIP's that have been suggested here.
> 
> ...


I'm in NNJ and this procedure did not come close to working. When I tried zip 11002 I was told that it was an invalid zip. When I tried 11092 I was told that was an invalid zip. When I tried 10002 I was asked to identify my provider and Verizon was not one of the choices. (I guess Verizon FIOS is not in Manhattan or at least not in that zipcode.)
To get out of the mess I am powering down and starting over with my real zipcode.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

_ebh_ Try 10923 trust me it works. Follow the procedure Whistler13 has already laid out.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

ciucca said:


> _ebh_ Try 10923 trust me it works. Follow the procedure Whistler13 has already laid out.


Yes, I got far enough along using 10923 to see that it would work. Now I am trying to decide whether to live with the few wrong channels or just wait for the fix. I noticed that WNETDT is on 503 when I really get it on 513. I will check the whole list and make a determination. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, I now have an almost-right guide thanks to some help from my friends. Does anyone know how to determine when the correct guide is available without going through Guided Setup?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

ebh said:


> Okay, I now have an almost-right guide thanks to some help from my friends. Does anyone know how to determine when the correct guide is available without going through Guided Setup?


Usually once TiVo online scheduling shows the correct lineup (which it actually seems to now).

I'm going to give GS a try in about 15 minutes - once Stargate Atlantis stops recording 

Edit: Has anyone with the 10923 lineup noticed channels in thr 1600's ? I saw my box recording a suggestion on 1645 - SciFi channel.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

ebh said:


> Yes, I got far enough along using 10923 to see that it would work. Now I am trying to decide whether to live with the few wrong channels or just wait for the fix. I noticed that WNETDT is on 503 when I really get it on 513. I will check the whole list and make a determination. Thanks for the encouragement.


As best as I can tell, the guide data that pulls down with that zip code is accruate for Northern NJ, with the following exceptions (someone please amend this list if there are other issues):

WPIXDT is in the guide as 501 (which is a nonexistent channel) but should be 511 (which shows up without guide data).

WNETDT is in the guide as 503 (which is a nonexistent channel) but should be 513 (which shows up without guide data).

746 appears twice - MGMHD (which is really 744) and HDNETMV (which is correct). In this case, just uncheck the MGMHD version from your channel list and you're good.

841 appears in the guide as STRZ4H but can't be tuned in (probably because it is also on 845).

842 appears twice - STRZ6H and STRZ2H. It appears that STRZ2H is correct. (Note - STRZ6H is on 847).

843 appears in the guide as STRZ2H but can't be tuned in (duplicating 842?)

901 appears twice - HBOHD and HBOHDP. The channel itself tunes to HBOHDP. The correct channel for HBOHD is 899 (which shows up without guide data). Interestingly, Verizon's channel list that was mailed out shows HBOHD at 900 but that appears to be innacurate.

921 appears twice - MAXHD and MAXHDP. The channel itself tunes to MAXHDP. The correct channel for MAXHD is 920.

All of these are real issues for the Long Island/Westchester folks, as well. If their guide data ever gets fixed, we in NJ should be in great shape.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

amg212 said:


> As best as I can tell, the guide data that pulls down with that zip code is accruate for Northern NJ, with the following exceptions (someone please amend this list if there are other issues):
> 
> WPIXDT is in the guide as 501 (which is a nonexistent channel) but should be 511 (which shows up without guide data).
> 
> ...


Yes, those are the issues I have here on LI.
What I have been trying to figure out, and have asked without answer, is all the people claiming it is fixed if you use XXXXX ZIP code - are all of these problems gone or aren't they??? I keep trying different ZIP codes based on claims like "Zip code XXXXX works all together, channel line up, program info, etc.". Does it REALLY? Not from what I have seen.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

amg212 said:


> As best as I can tell, the guide data that pulls down with that zip code is accruate for Northern NJ, with the following exceptions (someone please amend this list if there are other issues):
> 
> WPIXDT is in the guide as 501 (which is a nonexistent channel) but should be 511 (which shows up without guide data).
> 
> ...


A minor correction: HBOHD is on 899 (blank in the guide.) 900, VOD, does not exist for TiVo users. 901 is showing up in the guide as HBOHD but is really HBO West HD. 901 shows up twice in the channel list. Deselect HBOHD and leave HBO West HD. Select 400 (HBO). When programs show up in your To Do List on 400, manually record them on 899 and delete them on 400.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

rocko said:


> Usually once TiVo online scheduling shows the correct lineup (which it actually seems to now).
> 
> I'm going to give GS a try in about 15 minutes - once Stargate Atlantis stops recording
> 
> Edit: Has anyone with the 10923 lineup noticed channels in thr 1600's ? I saw my box recording a suggestion on 1645 - SciFi channel.


There are a bunch of four-digit channels. 1200 to 1410 are Premium International. 1500 to 1741 are under the heading La Conexion. I suspect that they are SAP versions of English language channels.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> Yes, those are the issues I have here on LI.
> What I have been trying to figure out, and have asked without answer, is all the people claiming it is fixed if you use XXXXX ZIP code - are all of these problems gone or aren't they??? I keep trying different ZIP codes based on claims like "Zip code XXXXX works all together, channel line up, program info, etc.". Does it REALLY? Not from what I have seen.


I'm in NNJ. I ran GS with zip 10923 and now have a guide with the errors mentioned above. If I actually lived in 10923 I would have the same erroneous guide. I think that the choices at this time are to have no guide at all or one that is almost right. Hopefully, when FIOS and Tribune Media finish fixing the major problems they will go back and fix the odds and ends.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Just an update - reran GS since the TiVo online scheduling appears to be mostly correct. No dice. Same as last week. The channels are correct but the guide data is missing.

Back to 10923


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

rocko said:


> Just an update - reran GS since the TiVo online scheduling appears to be mostly correct. No dice. Same as last week. The channels are correct but the guide data is missing.
> 
> Back to 10923


Earlier in this thread I asked, "How will I know when the guide is correct without doing a GS?" The answer I received was that the channels would show up correctly in the guide. My interpretation of this answer is that until 513 is showing the programing for WNETDT and 899 is showing the programming for HBOHD (in the guide) there is no point in doing a GS to correct the zip code from 10923 to your real zip. Of course, when these channels show up correctly for 10923 there is no point in doing the GS at all since all the channels will be correct.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

ebh said:


> Earlier in this thread I asked, "How will I know when the guide is correct without doing a GS?" The answer I received was that the channels would show up correctly in the guide. My interpretation of this answer is that until 513 is showing the programing for WNETDT and 899 is showing the programming for HBOHD (in the guide) there is no point in doing a GS to correct the zip code from 10923 to your real zip. Of course, when these channels show up correctly for 10923 there is no point in doing the GS at all since all the channels will be correct.


My advice, since proven wrong, was that once TiVo online scheduling had the correct lineup then your TiVo would receive the correct lineup and guide data if you reran GS with your correct zip code.

There are still some problems with the LI channel mapping. Hopefully, they'll get straightened out soon. I'm going to report them - probably like others are doing.

You are correct in saying that there's probably no good reason to reset your lineups with the correct zip code if the Long Island lineup is correct. The only caveat is that some local access channels (41-47) will probably reflect LI local access channels instead of NJ local access.


----------



## JARNJ3 (Sep 24, 2004)

Finally got this to work using 10923. 

Wonder why its taking so long to legitimately work - Its been 5 days since the channel change......


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Guide for zipcode 10923 still has same errors this morning.


----------



## rashid11 (Apr 3, 2008)

Folx,

an easier way (can take no credit for it, some1 else posted it somewhere), 
is to visit http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/provider.do?orgUrl=/tvlistings.do
Spare yourself a complete guided setup and visit that URL instead

Punch in yer zip code and see if any of the FIOS guides align with reality.
As of the time of the post, my NNJ zipcode is not showing any guides that
are even remotely correct.

My tivoHD's been running on 10923 for few days, with the caveat of HBO HD and Max HD being hosed up. When you enter the 10923 zip at the URL I posted above, you _will see the "rebuilt" FIOS guide as one of the choices


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

ebh said:


> Guide for zipcode 10923 still has same errors this morning.


Even more disturbing.. Its been 6 days and when I called Tivo support they claim they know nothing about the FIOS lineup change


----------



## JohnMc (Aug 6, 2008)

ciucca said:


> Even more disturbing.. Its been 6 days and when I called Tivo support they claim they know nothing about the FIOS lineup change


I called TiVo yesterday and they told me that they were well aware of the situation but that Verizon has not been cooperative with info.

I also got resistance from Verizon when I had my cable cards installed.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

JohnMc said:


> I called TiVo yesterday and they told me that they were well aware of the situation but that Verizon has not been cooperative with info.
> 
> I also got resistance from Verizon when I had my cable cards installed.


What are they talking about? That's just BS. All the info (that Tivo needs) is readily available on Verizon's public web site. This includes the complete channel line up, and even the schedule of upcoming conversions.

Tivo is really blowing it with their best target audience (FIOS customers). If they lose us, they won't get us back.

I can almost understand them blaming Tribune, although that's also irrelevant in terms of paying for this service.

Did you ask them what information Verizon is supposedly not providing? You could likely provide it for them.

*Dumb dumb dumb... what's up with Tivo lately? Massive change in management or something???*


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

JohnMc said:


> I called TiVo yesterday and they told me that they were well aware of the situation but that Verizon has not been cooperative with info.
> 
> I also got resistance from Verizon when I had my cable cards installed.


I guess it depends on the rep you get on the phone. After hearing that I hung up.

It also is a BS answer to claim Verizon is not cooperative.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

ebh said:


> I'm in NNJ. I ran GS with zip 10923 and now have a guide with the errors mentioned above. If I actually lived in 10923 I would have the same erroneous guide. I think that the choices at this time are to have no guide at all or one that is almost right. Hopefully, when FIOS and Tribune Media finish fixing the major problems they will go back and fix the odds and ends.


Gotcha. Looks like we are all pretty much in the same boat at this stage. The same "close, but not quite right" guide and channel info.

I'll just keep checking the listings for my area at the TiVo site to see when it is corrected.

Jim H.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Over the past weekend I had put in a call to Verizon and they had opened a trouble ticket. Today I got a follow-up call from Verizon. They were up to speed on the 10923 work-around and wanted to be sure that I was aware of it.
When I asked what the problem was I got a party-line answer (which is probably true) that Verizon had notified Tribune Media before the channel lineup change and they had screwed up. (I'm paraphrasing.) He had nothing to offer regarding when the problem would be solved.


----------



## ieatbooks007 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got off the phone with tivo after about 2 hours, think they have this figured out for northern nj people(i'm in bergen county), until they get a real fix. The zip code you use is 11001, select northern nj/ny fios, then the next screen or two there will be an option on the bottom for advanced setting if you press enter, press enter. Choose the last selection which is massapequa ny digital extended basic rebuild. I've looked through the majority of the channels and everything seems correct, the only problem I see is the dual 901HBO problem, and the absence of 899HBOHDTV. Sorry if my instructions are a little off, I should have written it down exactly, but anyone who has been through this zip code game should have no problem following it. Now it's time to call billing to get a credit for that entire week I had essentially no tv. Tivo really dropped the ball here, makes me feel silly trying to defend my tivohd purchase to all my friends who use verizon dvrs. Checking through the guide now, so far so good, will update if there are any mistakes.


----------



## asteinmetz (May 2, 2008)

Using my correct zip code in NNJ. 07960, and selecting Basking Ridge, my guide is mostly right, I guess. Showtime and Encore are all out of order, an indeterminate number of other channels are missing/wrong and many more don't have program guides. The channels below 200 and above 450 seem okay. This sounds about like the batting average for the workarounds shown above so I guess I'll wait this out.

I just don't get how Tribune could get so far behind the curve given a) Verizon announced the changes in advance AND there was a phased rollout.

-- Art


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Background: I'm in NNJ but using 10923 zipcode. This morning's updated guide added two non-existant channels, 879 CNBCHD and 884 USAHD. These channels already exist on 602 and 550. We are not out of the woods yet.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ebh said:


> This morning's updated guide added two non-existant channels, 879 CNBCHD and 884 USAHD.


Those are real new channels for people (like me) in Fios areas that haven't been realigned yet. Of course they've already been up for over a week. <sigh>


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Those are real new channels for people (like me) in Fios areas that haven't been realigned yet. Of course they've already been up for over a week. <sigh>


With the appearance of some other area's channels in my guide it becomes pretty obvious that the process is far from automated. It looks like a person or persons at TMS is getting the updates from Verizon and hand-posting them to the data bases. This would explain the long delay in getting the guides corrected as well as the introduction of new errors.


----------



## radiusmax (Dec 27, 2006)

Received email on my Tivo HD yesterday that USAHD and MSNBC-HD channels had been added and the guide information was all there and correct for these channels. I am in Texas and on FIOS TV.


----------



## archer117 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am in Northern NJ and have been using the 10923 workaround for about a week. Today my tivo sent me a message that my lineup was "no longer valid" and prompted me to repeat guided setup. I am hesitant to do this because there is not a correct lineup for my area yet. I guess I won't be receiving updated program info until I run GS.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

archer117 said:


> I am in Northern NJ and have been using the 10923 workaround for about a week. Today my tivo sent me a message that my lineup was "no longer valid" and prompted me to repeat guided setup. I am hesitant to do this because there is not a correct lineup for my area yet. I guess I won't be receiving updated program info until I run GS.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


I just saw the same message and promptly ignored it. I plan on keeping 10923 until my real lineup is reliable and has plenty of guide data.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Archer117 and Rocko: How are you going to determine when your real lineup is reliable?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

ebh said:


> Archer117 and Rocko: How are you going to determine when your real lineup is reliable?


I'm going to try it when I get home from work. The listings look good, however.


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

rocko said:


> I'm going to try it when I get home from work. The listings look good, however.


Looks like 511 (WPIXDT) is still listed as 501, which doesn't tune in.


----------



## rashid11 (Apr 3, 2008)

As of this am EST, they have (the good news) changed Freehold etc to have the new guide. The bad news - HBO and MAX are still f*d up - 899 is absent altogether, along with 920 . I am staying on 10923 zip code.

No , I didn't run the guided setup root canal - simply visited http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do and punched my zip code in


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is a theory: When you guys go to http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/channel+lineup/channel+lineup.htm
and enter your zip code, does it match what the Tivo is showing?

I think that Verizon updates their lineups based on zip code and that is the trigger to Tribune. I bet that that is why the one zip code worked but others do not. Maybe when you see it correct on the Verizon site that is when it propagates to Tribune and Tivo.

Just a theory.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in NNJ and ran GS this morning. I now have my real zip code and a "good" guide, but with the same errors as in zip 10923. It looks like Tribune Media has finally figured out that NNJ, NY, LI all have the same channel lineup. Now, all they have to do is get it right.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Wish they didn't firewall everything out the wazoo here at work. Otherwise I'd be Slinging my way through Guided Setup now


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

For those keeping score, I can verify that my lineup using my real zip code (07432) appears mostly correct and has guide data out through the evening of 8/20 . Note the selection in Guided Setup is Verizon FIOS - Freehold.

The previously documented incorrect channels (HBOHD, etc) are still screwed up, but they were incorrect using the 10923 zip as well.

So we're making progress


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

As an addition to my post this morning, I identified my provider as Verizon Basking Ridge and my situation is the same as Rocko.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Everything is working fine in Freehold NJ, a few minor errors (899 missing and two listings for 901) that I have reported via the TiVo Web site. I see we are now receiving MSNBC (channel 103) that was excluded previously due to an exclusivity arrangement between Cablevision and MSNBC.


----------



## jsholmes (Mar 21, 2008)

I just got fios and fios tv installed today (right now, in fact -- posting this over fios internet). I don't even get fios as an option in guided setup in 10002. I'm trying 10923 now. We'll see how that goes. Is anybody else in Manhattan getting the right channels in some zip code?

The cable cards also weren't showing as EnabledByCP: yes or Auth: SUBSCRIBED... But maybe after guided setup things will be better.


----------



## jsholmes (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope. Cable cards still say :
Connected: yes
EnabledByCP: no 
Auth: unknown


Any ideas what I need to do?


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

JacksTiVo said:


> Everything is working fine in Freehold NJ, a few minor errors (899 missing and two listings for 901) that I have reported via the TiVo Web site. I see we are now receiving MSNBC (channel 103) that was excluded previously due to an exclusivity arrangement between Cablevision and MSNBC.


Don't get too complacent with having MSNBC... It's only temporary during the Olympics.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jsholmes said:


> Nope. Cable cards still say :
> Connected: yes
> EnabledByCP: no
> Auth: unknown
> ...


First make sure you actually can't receive digital and/or premium channels. If you can't you need to get the cards authorized. From the other thread:

_The first thing you need to do is pop the cards out and write down their serial numbers. Note which slot they go into in the TiVo.

Call Verizon again and make sure you get through to the Fiber Solution Center. Once they start with the stupid voice prompts either hit "0" or say "agent".

Once you get an agent briefly explain you have a TiVo and your CableCARDS need to be authorized. If the agent sounds the least bit confused hang up and get another agent.

The agent will ask for the serial numbers. Provide them one at a time and let him do his thing. Apparently, there are 2 applications that they can use to perform the authorization. The "new" one and the "old" one - whatever that means. Have him try both.

Look at the "Conditional access" screen on the TiVo to confirm authorization and use the Test Channels as well._


----------



## jsholmes (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, it's all good now. After trying to tune in the channels, it just started working.

The channel lineup for 10923 is basically identical to what I have in 10002 with a few exceptions (like doubles for certain channels). But I just switched off any that were wrong and am left with all correctness. Note, I don't get MAX or HBO.

Also, I can't seem to turn off any channels 1200+ (and I'd like to turn off all of them). Anybody know how to do that?


----------



## jsholmes (Mar 21, 2008)

My one remaining issue is admittedly not Tivo related: the username/password the tech gave me for the router (admin, password1) does not work. I tried a zillion similar combinations, but it just won't let me in. So I can't open up ports on the router or change the wireless network settings. What a pain.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jsholmes said:


> My one remaining issue is admittedly not Tivo related: the username/password the tech gave me for the router (admin, password1) does not work. I tried a zillion similar combinations, but it just won't let me in. So I can't open up ports on the router or change the wireless network settings. What a pain.


Some folks, myself among them, piggyback another router behind the Actiontec. I added a wireless-N router to provide faster access than the wireless-g in the Actiontec.

P.S. Try admin with no password.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

amg212 said:


> Don't get too complacent with having MSNBC... It's only temporary during the Olympics.


I was wondering if it was just a coincidence that the Olympics had started. Oh well, another reason to hate Cablevision. When I had FiOS installed in May, I had written a letter to both MSNBC and Verizon asking that they do something to end the exclusivity with Cablevision.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, got two corrections this mourning. (LI, NY)
501 and 503 guide data has been moved to their correct locations of 511 and 513.
Only about 8 or 10 things left to fix.


----------



## theGman911 (Mar 20, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> Well, got two corrections this mourning. (LI, NY)
> 501 and 503 guide data has been moved to their correct locations of 511 and 513.
> Only about 8 or 10 things left to fix.


I saw that as well. I just wish they would get the HBOHD thing fixed and get the guide data on 899 and get rid of the 901 listing as HBOHD  Im sick of MANUAL'ING Generation Kill, and fear im gonna forget one day..

Oh and my zip, 11757 (Lindenhurst) doesn't even show fios as a provider, I have to use 11758 (Massapequa)....


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Reran GS on my 3 TiVo's this afternoon. Actual NJ zip 07070 generated pretty good results -- got 511 and 513, with only the six or seven (or eight or ten) current errors that appear to be common to most FIOS areas.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

jhimmel said:


> Well, got two corrections this mourning. (LI, NY)
> 501 and 503 guide data has been moved to their correct locations of 511 and 513.
> Only about 8 or 10 things left to fix.


Same in Northern NJ.

At this point, while I still count about half a dozen remaining errors, all but 2 of them APPEAR to be simply (a) incorrect guide data for a channel number in addition to the right stuff - in which case we can just use the channel selection menu to hide the garbage, or (b) listings for channels we don't get (same ability to supress).

The only true problems I see remaining are HBOHD (should be 899, but in listings doubled up with 901), and MAXHD (should be 920, but in listings doubled up with 921).

Has anyone detected any other problems where the correct channel does NOT have its corresponding guide data?


----------



## citivolus (Jul 3, 2002)

I am in 07043 and using the Basking Ridge Digital setting. When I go to the Verizon website I see channel TV5 correctly mapped to 1771, but on the Tivo website that channel does not show up. I am getting the channel fine but no guide data. Is there anything I need to do at this point or do I still need to just wait for Verizon and Tivo to sort through this?


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, here we are in Pittsburgh and just got our realignment today. Ran GS and still has the wrong (old) lineup. Hopefully this won't take as long as others here.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

citivolus said:


> I am in 07043 and using the Basking Ridge Digital setting. When I go to the Verizon website I see channel TV5 correctly mapped to 1771, but on the Tivo website that channel does not show up. I am getting the channel fine but no guide data. Is there anything I need to do at this point or do I still need to just wait for Verizon and Tivo to sort through this?


The issue is between Verizon and Tribune Media Services who publishes the guide. You should send an email to [email protected] and tell them you are Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge and which channels are missing from the guide. They will inform Tribune. You will get an automated response that it will take about a week to fix.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge. The new channel lineup includes many four-digit channels. When I go to my Channel List and uncheck them and then choose Done, many remain checked next time I look at my Channel List. I have been advised by tivo tech support that this is a known issue related to the 9.4 service update and a fix is in the works. Note: This has nothing to do with incorrect or missing guide information. This is a software issue in the tivo box.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

ebh said:


> I am in Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge. The new channel lineup includes many four-digit channels. When I go to my Channel List and uncheck them and then choose Done, many remain checked next time I look at my Channel List. I have been advised by tivo tech support that this is a known issue related to the 9.4 service update and a fix is in the works. Note: This has nothing to do with incorrect or missing guide information. This is a software issue in the tivo box.


I saw this as well. However I also noticed that, given enough time, they DO seem to eventually disappear. After unchecking them, if I exit and go back in, they are checked again. If I uncheck them and go back in the next day, they seem to stay unchecked. It is like the unchecking is taking place very slowly as a background task.

Try it - go in and uncheck them and then just leave it alone. Go back in and look tomorrow.


----------



## snovakidis (Aug 3, 2003)

I am here in Livingston NJ, using my correct zipcode. Most of the channels are accurate in the sense that they are where they are supposed to be with the 901/899 issue. However, I have NO INFO at all for channels from around 72 thru 340. Everything is listed as "to be announced." Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> I saw this as well. However I also noticed that, given enough time, they DO seem to eventually disappear. After unchecking them, if I exit and go back in, they are checked again. If I uncheck them and go back in the next day, they seem to stay unchecked. It is like the unchecking is taking place very slowly as a background task.
> 
> Try it - go in and uncheck them and then just leave it alone. Go back in and look tomorrow.


You are right. They have disappeared. Thanks.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

snovakidis said:


> I am here in Livingston NJ, using my correct zipcode. Most of the channels are accurate in the sense that they are where they are supposed to be with the 901/899 issue. However, I have NO INFO at all for channels from around 72 thru 340. Everything is listed as "to be announced." Anyone else having this issue?


I am in Short Hills and do not have this problem. Which Verizon FIOS location did you specify when you did Guided Setup? I am using Verizon FIOS Basking Ridge.


----------



## snovakidis (Aug 3, 2003)

I was using the Freehold option, but just did another guided setup and switched to the freehold plus option. For what its worth I only have one 901 now.


----------



## Mike in NJ (Sep 12, 2006)

snovakidis said:


> I was using the Freehold option, but just did another guided setup and switched to the freehold plus option. For what its worth I only have one 901 now.


According to TiVo's listings website, plain old Freehold also only has one 899 now. Excellent! :up:


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Received the lineup change on both TiVo's today for Freehold, NJ. Many were changed/deleted/added so hopefully the listings are finally corrected.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Hurrah! Guide changes have been made, including moving HBO HD from 901 to the correct 899.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> Received the lineup change on both TiVo's today for Freehold, NJ. Many were changed/deleted/added so hopefully the listings are finally corrected.


I still have two 921's


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in Southern Westchester, NY (area code 10709). After last nights update, most of the problems have been fixed. The few remaining are:

640 Lifetime HD [East] - No guide data
842 Starz Edge HD - No guide data
920 Cinemax HDTV - No guide data (guide data is on dupe 921)
921 Cinexmax HD [West] - Two channel 921s, guide data for 920 is on first


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Day 2 here in Pittsburgh where the lineups are still incorrect. There HAS to be a better way for Verizon and Tivo and Tribune to communicate these changes. Basically my Tivo is unusable for the 5-7 days that this takes to get rectified.


----------



## JohnMc (Aug 6, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Day 2 here in Pittsburgh where the lineups are still incorrect. There HAS to be a better way for Verizon and Tivo and Tribune to communicate these changes. Basically my Tivo is unusable for the 5-7 days that this takes to get rectified.


Once they finally get it right, you get so enamored by all the new channels that you forget the week 1/2 screwing you just got ... or at least that's what TiVo counts on.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

The other frustrating thing about this whole lineup mess is that Tribune has to wait until they get "official" word from Verizon that the lineups have changed. This seems to be the delay. There is no sense of urgency for Verizon to do this. They have their own DVR and could care less about Tivo.

Why can't Tribune/Tivo create a NEW lineup based on what has been put on Verizon's web site for weeks? We as customers got it in the mail. That way when the change over occurs we could pick the new lineup from Guided setup. If it is not 100% right it would be MUCH better than what I have now which is nothing.


----------



## carlson (Mar 25, 2008)

Another Pittsburgh TiVo owner here, where it's currently a complete cluster foogayzee. Not only is the guide data scrambled and useless, but we don't even have a 'workaround' zip code with a rebuild option to use in the meantime.

What's really frustrating is that I bought this tivo, upgraded the hard drive, and switched to HD all to be able to record the Olympics. 

I called TiVo this morning, and the CSR had not even heard of the problem. I'll echo the sentiments of others that if this was the first market for the lineup changes to hit, TiVo could possibly be excused for not knowing about the changes. However, after the fiascos in Portland and New York, it's absolutely ridiculous that they haven't done anything about the problem.


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Pittsburger here too, and after redoing a guided set up, only one Pittsburgh FIOS option, it didn't seem to change much on the guide. On the 'channel list' I didn't see SciFi HD, anyone see that yet?


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

I called TiVo today about Richmond (Realigned today), and the CSR told me FiOS realignment was causing them a bunch of headaches. He initiated a lineup trouble ticket, and said it would take 3-5 days to fix, as they'd have to talk with Verizon, confirm the appropriate lineup, prepare the database, and roll it out. Didn't sound like he was aware of whether anything had been initiated earlier, or whether the process is just starting now.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fellow Pittsburgers:

Force a connection. I just got the updated lineup!!!! Some channels are wrong. Looks like they gave us a expanded HD channels (like New York). Ones that we do not get yet.


----------



## CurGeorge8 (Mar 28, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Fellow Pittsburgers:
> 
> Force a connection. I just got the updated lineup!!!! Some channels are wrong. Looks like they gave us a expanded HD channels (like New York). Ones that we do not get yet.


Did you have to repeat the guided setup? ..... I just checked the TV listings on Tivo's website, and they are still showing the HD's in the 800's


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

No just forced a connection. Tivo website is still wrong.


----------



## CurGeorge8 (Mar 28, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> No just forced a connection. Tivo website is still wrong.


That worked beautifully.
Thank you :up:


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Just got more updates tonight, including a fix for the 921's. In fact, I think I'm pretty much all fixed up now.

LI, NY

Jim H.


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

bigguy126 said:


> Fellow Pittsburgers:
> 
> Force a connection. I just got the updated lineup!!!! Some channels are wrong. Looks like they gave us a expanded HD channels (like New York). Ones that we do not get yet.


WOW....forced a connection, all channels properly identified, guide is updated....and my Season Passes were all corrected to the new channels...HI DEF HEAVEN is HERE!!
THANKS for the info.
This couch potato is going to grow some roots into the couch now.


----------



## carlson (Mar 25, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Force a connection. I just got the updated lineup!!!!


I forced a connection this evening, checked the lineup immediately after and was disappointed when nothing changed - guide data was in the same state of confusion it's been in since yesterday. However, about 30 minutes later, everything (that I care about, anyway), has been fixed!

Now I can get back to watching the Olympics and quit spending time on "tv management", which is what the TiVo was supposed to reduce in the first place.

One question - some of my season passes were fixed, some not. For the ones that were not, I don't see a way to change the channel - is it necessary to delete the season pass and re-add it?


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Give it some time. It takes a WHILE for the to-do list to get updated.


----------



## kromax (Jun 19, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> Just got more updates tonight, including a fix for the 921's. In fact, I think I'm pretty much all fixed up now.
> 
> LI, NY
> 
> Jim H.


Good news, Jhimmel. I've been actively following this thread since the FiOS boys are bringing me TV today (already have 20/5 internet). Goodbye Cablevision.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

kromax said:


> Good news, Jhimmel. I've been actively following this thread since the FiOS boys are bringing me TV today (already have 20/5 internet). Goodbye Cablevision.


I love your location!

(For out-of-towner's, Rikers Island is the New York City municipal prison.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Another change that occurred yesterday in Northern NJ is that now all HBO channels are now available in HD. This was not on the FiOS list for the August channel realignment. It just keeps getting better everyday.


----------



## nerdvernacular (Apr 1, 2008)

I had a pretty odd quirk in my guide last night. I use my favorites for the Guide, but the lineups were updated and for some reason Showtimes/StarzHD and others were missing. I could only get to those channels by scrolling back to them from the lower channel numbers.. If I went up, they were empty. Once I got to a channel in that tier, exited the Guide and opened it again, the channel I was on was the only channel in the guide and I couldn't see or scroll in either direction. 

Anyhow, hopefully a forced connection should fix that. How does one go about doing that again?


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

nerdvernacular said:


> Anyhow, hopefully a forced connection should fix that. How does one go about doing that again?


Just go to to "messages & settings", scroll down to "phone & network", and then select "connect to the TiVo service". I was having the same trouble with the guide last night too, but I think it will straighten itself out.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I had pretty much the same issue last night. My recollection is that if I manually entered a channel in guide, I got rejected. I also could not page up/down. If I exited guide and entered channel then opened guide, everything seemed to be there but as before, I could not use channel up/down to page through the guide.

Next time it happens (and hopefully it won't happen again!), I will better document the events.


----------



## nerdvernacular (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks!



Jamisohn said:


> Just go to to "messages & settings", scroll down to "phone & network", and then select "connect to the TiVo service". I was having the same trouble with the guide last night too, but I think it will straighten itself out.


----------



## orlickg (Jan 26, 2004)

We got the update in Richmond yesterday. Tivo couldn't even give me an estimate on when they will update the channel guide here. For those of you that got the Fios update earlier how long did it take Tivo to fix the problem?


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

I have had an occasional glitch in the guide where, as you page up/down, it just "ends" at a certain channel and the only way to get to that station is to go back the other way all around the guide. E.g., this morning it 'dead-ended' at 921, which, interestingly, was part of the channel corrections made by TiVo overnight. It's like a roadblock in the guide.

When it occurs, a restart usually corrects the problem. But it's a PITA to do this when what you want to watch is programming, not setup screens.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

orlickg said:


> We got the update in Richmond yesterday. Tivo couldn't even give me an estimate on when they will update the channel guide here. For those of you that got the Fios update earlier how long did it take Tivo to fix the problem?


I am in the Northern NJ area, and we received our re-alignment on July 30th. It took a little over a week to get the correct channels (well most of them) and approximately two weeks until the guide was (mostly) straightened out.


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

xfm said:


> I have had an occasional glitch in the guide where, as you page up/down, it just "ends" at a certain channel and the only way to get to that station is to go back the other way all around the guide. E.g., this morning it 'dead-ended' at 921, which, interestingly, was part of the channel corrections made by TiVo overnight. It's like a roadblock in the guide.
> 
> When it occurs, a restart usually corrects the problem. But it's a PITA to do this when what you want to watch is programming, not setup screens.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?


Yes, I was having the same problem while scrolling up and down in the guide. But I found if you punch in the number directly (while the guide is on screen), it would go to the channel you wanted, and fill in the quide data. Then you can proceed to program your show.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

orlickg said:


> We got the update in Richmond yesterday. Tivo couldn't even give me an estimate on when they will update the channel guide here. For those of you that got the Fios update earlier how long did it take Tivo to fix the problem?


Here in Pittsburgh, Verizon updated us Tue the 12th. Tivo had the update 6pm on the 13th.

I called Tivo support and asked to speak to a supervisor. He had me email the link from the Verizon site of the updated lineup. He told me that he would "walk" the lineup over to the lineup department. Don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a quirk in both the guide and channels I receive page. Nothing over 850 was listed. I did a restart and everything was corrected. The database may have been corrupted and the restart fixed it.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

Jamisohn said:


> Yes, I was having the same problem while scrolling up and down in the guide. But I found if you punch in the number directly (while the guide is on screen), it would go to the channel you wanted, and fill in the quide data. Then you can proceed to program your show.


My experience is that whenever the daily update makes a channel change, the channel list is not fully functional for a while. This affects the guide. When your guide "freezes", if you go to your Channel List you will discover it "freezes" in the same way. This seems to be self correcting within 24 hours.
Based on a related trouble call I made to TiVo support, I believe that the trouble resides in software release 9.4 and it is a known problem that is being worked.
Just to ice the cake, I received the 9.4 release on 7/30, just one day before the FIOS cutover for NNJ.
Final thought: My guess, and I underline guess, is that forced connections that seem to fix problems are coincidental. Try just waiting 8 - 24 hours.


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

ebh said:


> Final thought: My guess, and I underline guess, is that forced connections that seem to fix problems are coincidental. Try just waiting 8 - 24 hours.


Thanks, I will wait it out. I believe that it will "fix itself" in time.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Jamisohn said:


> Yes, I was having the same problem while scrolling up and down in the guide. But I found if you punch in the number directly (while the guide is on screen), it would go to the channel you wanted, and fill in the quide data. Then you can proceed to program your show.


It's more an issue of ability to browse through the guide as opposed to being able to record a specific show.

Someone also mentioned that they believe it's a quirk of 9.4, but I experienced this problem long prior to the update.

As for waiting 8-24 hours to "self-fix", that doesn't help when your need is to browse the guide now.

A restart has always resolved the issue, but that is a major inconvenience that in a properly designed system should be totally unnecessary.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

xfm said:


> It's more an issue of ability to browse through the guide as opposed to being able to record a specific show.
> 
> Someone also mentioned that they believe it's a quirk of 9.4, but I experienced this problem long prior to the update.
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that you need to restart to escape from a "stuck" guide channel?


----------



## JohnMc (Aug 6, 2008)

rocko said:


> Are you suggesting that you need to restart to escape from a "stuck" guide channel?


Sometimes there are multiple "Roadblocks" and you get stuck between them.

If you close the guide and re-open it, you can then punch in a channel # to jump over the roadblock.

I've seen them for some time and they always go away by themselves.

Restarting does not lose the "Roadblock"


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> Just got more updates tonight, including a fix for the 921's. In fact, I think I'm pretty much all fixed up now.
> 
> LI, NY
> 
> Jim H.


Update -

I still don't seem to have guide data on -
640 (LifetimeHD)
842 (StarzEdgeHD

Also, I can't tune the following (a Verizon problem, I presume) -
873 (ShowtimeExtremeHD)
874 (ShowtimeExtremeWestHD)
887 (TheMovieChannelExtraHD)
888 (TheMovieChannelExtraWestHD)

Jim H.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

JohnMc said:


> Sometimes there are multiple "Roadblocks" and you get stuck between them.
> 
> If you close the guide and re-open it, you can then punch in a channel # to jump over the roadblock.
> 
> ...


That was going to be my point. You actually don't even have to bail out of the guide - just punch in a "valid" channel to go around the roadblock.

I just wanted to hear what exactly he was talking about.


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

Day 2 of Richmond realignment, and a forced connection shortly before 7p introduced the (largely) correct channel lineup. My S3 connected on it's own shortly before 3p without updating, so it seems the new lineup was prepped sometime this afternoon. Would've liked same day update, but, all-in-all, not bad for we Richmonders.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> Also, I can't tune the following (a Verizon problem, I presume) -
> 873 (ShowtimeExtremeHD)
> 874 (ShowtimeExtremeWestHD)
> 887 (TheMovieChannelExtraHD)
> 888 (TheMovieChannelExtraWestHD)


They became available this morning on my S3 in Freehold, NJ.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> They became available this morning on my S3 in Freehold, NJ.


Hmmm... still not working here on LI. I'm leaving on vacation for a week and a half. If they aren't working when I get back, I'll call Verizon.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

JohnMc said:


> Sometimes there are multiple "Roadblocks" and you get stuck between them.
> 
> If you close the guide and re-open it, you can then punch in a channel # to jump over the roadblock.
> 
> ...


The point was not how to "hurdle" the roadblock, but the fact that the roadblock is there at all. And ways to remove it, not just go around it.

BTW, restarting has removed the roadblock in every single instance, including yesterday, when TiVo corrected Channel 921, and the guide "blocked" at 921.

The only remedy to REMOVE the roadblock, not just hurdle it, was to restart. And it worked, as it always does.


----------



## ebh (Sep 26, 2006)

xfm said:


> The point was not how to "hurdle" the roadblock, but the fact that the roadblock is there at all. And ways to remove it, not just go around it.
> 
> BTW, restarting has removed the roadblock in every single instance, including yesterday, when TiVo corrected Channel 921, and the guide "blocked" at 921.
> 
> The only remedy to REMOVE the roadblock, not just hurdle it, was to restart. And it worked, as it always does.


I was wrong. You are right. I waited for the guide roadblock to go away; it didn't. One of the places (not the only place) it got stuck was 901 (HBOHDP). This was a earlier error location during the FIOS cutover.
In any event, I did a restart and all roadblocks were cleared.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> Update -
> 
> I still don't seem to have guide data on -
> 640 (LifetimeHD)
> ...


Is anyone on LI, NY getting those channels?
Still not working for me.
Leaving tomorrow for Alaska - that gives Verizon 1 1/2 weeks to get this staightened out before I get back!!!


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

jhimmel said:


> Is anyone on LI, NY getting those channels?
> Still not working for me.
> Leaving tomorrow for Alaska - that gives Verizon 1 1/2 weeks to get this staightened out before I get back!!!


Still no guide data on 640 & 842 -

No problem tuning 873/874 & 887/888. Channels and full guide data available here in Northern NJ (07070, Rutherford).


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in southern westchester (10709) and have exactly the same problem:



> 640 (LifetimeHD)
> 842 (StarzEdgeHD
> 
> Also, I can't tune the following (a Verizon problem, I presume) -
> ...


The missing guide data is Tivo's problem. The last time this no-tuning problem occurred was after the initial conversion to the new channels. I called Verizons Fiber solutions line and had them re-hit my cablecards and everything started working. I'm going to call them again today and I'll post if it fixes the problem with 873,874,887 and 888.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

For what it's worth, I just received an email from TiVo stating that for my zip code (07726) which is in the Freehold NJ area, that I should be using the "Verizon Fios Freehold NY Plus - Jersey City" lineup.

I have been using Verizon Fios Freehold lineup. Hopefully this will be the last channel setup I'll have to do for a while.


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

JacksTiVo said:


> For what it's worth, I just received an email from TiVo stating that for my zip code (07726) which is in the Freehold NJ area, that I should be using the "Verizon Fios Freehold NY Plus - Jersey City" lineup.
> 
> I have been using Verizon Fios Freehold lineup. Hopefully this will be the last channel setup I'll have to do for a while.


Thanks for the info. I am in 07719 and have been using the Freehold NJ line-up also, which has most of the guide data, but is still missing a few channels' info. I will try your suggestion when I get home, and I will be hoping for the same!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Saw a notice on the STB that the Philly area changes are coming 9/2-3. I wonder how long it will take for Tivo to catch up? I just installed FIOS, hope things aren't broken too long.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

mbhuff said:


> I'm in southern westchester (10709) and have exactly the same problem:
> 
> The missing guide data is Tivo's problem. The last time this no-tuning problem occurred was after the initial conversion to the new channels. I called Verizons Fiber solutions line and had them re-hit my cablecards and everything started working. I'm going to call them again today and I'll post if it fixes the problem with 873,874,887 and 888.


Okay - back from Alaska.
All of the channels are tuning now. Just missing guide data on one channel (I think it's some Lifetime Movie channel or something like that - don't remember exactly).

Jim H.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Saw a notice on the STB that the Philly area changes are coming 9/2-3. I wonder how long it will take for Tivo to catch up? I just installed FIOS, hope things aren't broken too long.


No visible changes yet, wonder what's up with that?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I received a notice from Verizon that we're going to see a new lineup with more HD in Howard Co., MD, on Sept. 17th. The notice also said that we'll be getting at least 100 HD channels by the end of the year.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I received a notice from Verizon that we're going to see a new lineup with more HD in Howard Co., MD, on Sept. 17th. The notice also said that we'll be getting at least 100 HD channels by the end of the year.


Wow. I wonder how they're counting?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Gregor said:


> Wow. I wonder how they're counting?


They're counting straightforwardly. No chicanery. 100 real HD channels. That lineup is already available in New York; you can see it on Verizon's web site.

Granted, there's not much HD on some of them. But they're not counting VoD selections as "channels", like Comcast, nor are they counting seasonal sports packages (which they don't have anyway). Many of them are premiums, though.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Took a look online, and the new lineup for my area is dated "effective 9/11"

Lots of new HD channels, at first look:

BigTen Network
Versus/Golf HD
OutdoorChannel HD
Science Channel
Smithsonian Channel
History Channel
AnimalPlanet
TLC
Sci-Fi Channel
Bravo HD

More coverage in the premium channels, too.

Looks like I'll be needing more disk space.

Edit: filed a lineup change with Tivo linking to old and new channel lists. I wonder if that will help?


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

where do you go to see what new hd channels will be provided by verizon in your area?

i just got usa hd and my season passes for monk and psycho are screwy. both those shows usually air at 9 and 10 PST but on USA HD they air a few ours earlier... I don't mean to thread jack but is this related to the new channel line up?


----------

